# Arnaque Facebook Le bon coin



## iClemt (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Alors je vous explique mon problème, l'autre jour un ami viens me parler sur facebook en me demandant de poster une annonce sur le bon coin, un peu réticent au début je m'y exécute car je n'avais pas entendu d'histoire d'un mec qui piratait les comptes facebook avec des annonces du bon coin. Mais pour poster j'ai pris quelques précautions j'ai utilisé un navigateur différent (j'ai utilisé firefox en navigation privée) donc eh bien je voulais savoir si il a pu quand même me pirater mon compte facebook car j'y suis toujours connecté et je n'y pas noté de différences notoires.

J'apprécierai si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider merci!


----------



## Sly54 (15 Septembre 2012)

iClemt a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors je vous explique mon problème, l'autre jour un ami viens me parler sur facebook en me demandant de poster une annonce sur le bon coin, un peu réticent au début je m'y exécute &#8230;



Ma fille a eu exactement le même cas il y a 10 jours.
Demandant l'avis de son cher papa :love: je lui ai suggéré de "cuisiner" un peu son "amie" en lui faisait se rappeler des souvenirs. Evidemment l'"amie" esquivait toute les questions un peu perso.

Ma fille a donc coupé la connexion et virer cette "amie" de la liste.

Maintenant, quel intérêt pour cette "amie" ? Qu'est ce qu'elle avait à gagner ??


----------



## TheloniousMiles (15 Septembre 2012)

As-tu entré l'url de le bon coin toi même ou as-tu suivi un lien? Car ton ami a pu te donner un lien vers un faux "le bon coin" et là même en navigation privée les donnée sensible que tu as probablement du entrer peuvent être récupérées.

Il y a longtemps un mec dans ma classe avait fabriquée une fausse page d'accueil caramail et il avait récupéré les identifiants et mots de passe d'une bonne partie de ses camarades. Du reste, la page fonctionnait "normalement" car une fois identifié on accédait à son vrai compte caramail.


----------



## iClemt (15 Septembre 2012)

Il me semble que je suis allé sous le bon coin en tapant moi-même et avec un navigateur différent firefox en navigation privée...


----------



## Sly54 (16 Septembre 2012)

iClemt a dit:


> Il me semble que je suis allé sous le bon coin en tapant moi-même et avec un navigateur différent firefox en navigation privée...


Pareil pour ma fille.
Nous avons tapé nous même l'adresse du bon coin (dans les faits, fifille parlait sur Facebook et moi à coté, sur l'autre ordi, j'allais sur le bon coin)


----------



## Aliboron (16 Septembre 2012)

Si on en croit ce fil, ce n'est pas le lien vers le bon coin qui est falsifié. Il s'agit au minimum d'une usurpation d'identité pour arnaquer un éventuel client ou carrément une façon détournée de récupérer les identifiants de la bonne âme (cela ne semble toutefois plus pouvoir être le cas, d'après ce qui est dit à la fin).

Bref, si tu as vraiment publié une annonce, contacte illico le bon coin pour leur faire part de la situation et annuler la "vente"...


----------



## Sly54 (16 Septembre 2012)

Aliboron a dit:


> Si on en croit ce fil,


Merci Bernard, ca répond pile poil à ma question


----------



## iClemt (16 Septembre 2012)

Je viens de retrouver ma discussion facebook et d'y jeter à nouveau un oeil.
Donc j'ai essayer de retrouver l'annonce sur le bon coin mais je ne la trouve plus, peut-être qu"elle a été supprimée?


----------



## flambi (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Il m'est arrivé la même chose : une amie sur FB m'a demandé de lui faire une annonce sur le bon coin parce que ça ne marchait pas sur son ordi, j'ai cliqué sur son lien par curiosité mais je n'ai rien fait sur la page... Y a-t-il des risques de piratage de mon compte ? Merci...

Bon dimanche.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Septembre 2012)

flambi a dit:


> Y a-t-il des risques de piratage de mon compte ? Merci...


Il suffit de lire le post #6, en particulier le lien à l'intérieur


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2017)

C'est marrant ce n° en Europe qui est tellement inconnu qu'on se demande si tu n'es pas derrière tout ça ? Je crois bien que oui, mais bon, tu n'es plus là maintenant !

*Edit :* je viens d'effacer les n°, histoire que certains par pure curiosité ne se fassent piéger par un serveur vocal !


----------

